# I pruriti pedofili ecclesiastici ...



## Papero (12 Aprile 2010)

Memoria Fallace - di Vania Lucia Gaito                                                                                
Fa specie sentire il portavoce del Vaticano, padre Federico  Lombardi, parlare di tentativi accaniti di "coinvolgere personalmente il  Santo Padre nella questione degli abusi" e dello scandalo della  pedofilia. Non me ne voglia, padre Lombardi, ma non c'è bisogno di  tentativi, i fatti parlano da soli, basta metterli in fila. A cominciare  dal principio, sgomberando il campo dalle chiacchiere.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica,  sans-serif]
[/FONT]
Il fatto  che gli ecclesiastici abbiano pruriti pedofili fin dalla notte dei  tempi non c'è bisogno di inventarselo, lo dice un papa, per la  precisione Leone X, e lo dice in un atto ben conosciuto, la _Taxa Camerae_, un documento  vergognoso che, ad onta del Vangelo che condanna la simonia come peccato  imperdonabile, promette il perdono in cambio di denaro.

I primi  due dei 35 articoli di cui si compone la _Taxa Camarae _riguardano proprio  gli ecclesiastici e i loro "peccati", in particolare il secondo  articolo:

_"Se l’ecclesiastico, oltre al peccato di fornicazione chiedesse  d’essere assolto dal peccato contro natura o di bestialità, dovrà  pagare 219 libbre, 15 soldi. Ma se avesse commesso peccato contro natura  con bambini o bestie e non con una donna, pagherà solamente 131 libbre,  15 soldi."_

Correva l'anno 1517. Poco meno di  cinquecento anni fa. E la Chiesa già sapeva. Solo che fa più comodo,  adesso, contare sulla memoria fallace o sulla non conoscenza di chi  ascolta le chiacchiere dei vari portavoce.

Ho cominciato da  troppo lontano? Veniamo ai giorni nostri, allora.

Nel 1962 il  cardinale Ottaviani redige un documento noto come Crimen  Sollicitationis. Questo documento, prescrive ai vescovi come  comportarsi …
[FONT=Verdana,  Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
… quando  un sacerdote viene denunciato per pedofilia. Nel documento c'è scritto,  in stampatello e ben evidente: _"Servanda diligenter  in archivio secreto curiae pro norma interna. Non publicanda nec ullis  commentariis augenda", _che vuol dire "Da conservare con cura negli  archivi segreti della Curia come strettamente confidenziale. Da non  pubblicare, né da integrare con alcun commento".
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica,  sans-serif]
[/FONT]
Il Crimen, in pratica, stabiliva una serie di norme da seguire  nei casi di pedofilia clericale. Il processo canonico al sacerdote  accusato era un processo diocesano, e a condurlo era il vescovo della  diocesi cui il sacerdote apparteneva. Il Crimen va analizzato e  "studiato" con cura, poichè è il vademecum che hanno seguito sempre i  vescovi nei casi di pedofilia clericale. E fin dal principio risulta  chiaro che la stessa esistenza del documento deve essere mantenuta  segreta. Perchè?
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
Analizzando  il testo nel dettaglio se ne comprende perfettamente il motivo. Intanto  viene definito cosa intendere come peccato di provocazione: _"Il crimine di  provocazione avviene quando un prete tenta un penitente, chiunque esso  sia, nell’atto della confessione, sia prima che immediatamente dopo, sia  nello svolgersi della confessione che col solo pretesto della  confessione, sia che avvenga al di fuori del momento della confessione  nel confessionale, che in altro posto solitamente utilizzato per  l’ascolto delle confessioni o in un posto usato per simulare l’intento  di ascoltare una confessione."_ Insomma, praticamente sempre.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica,  sans-serif]
[/FONT]
Un'altra  prerogativa del Crimen è quella di accomunare l'abusatore all'abusato:  entrambi peccatori per aver "fornicato", anche se l'abusato è stato  circuito, plagiato, e, in molti casi, violentato. Nel testo, infatti,  (art.73, pag.23 del documento in latino) parlando di _"crimine pessimo",_ intendendo l'abuso  di un bambino o gli atti sessuali con un animale (perchè la Chiesa  continua a paragonare, accomunare ed equiparare i bambini agli animali,  come ai tempi della _Taxa Camerae_, a meno che il  bambino non sia ancora nato e lì allora la sua vita diventa sacra e  inviolabile), si legge che tale peccato è commesso dal sacerdote "cum  impuberibus", cioè "con" il bambino, non "contro". Perchè, prima di  tutto, viene la condanna del sesso, anche quando è fatto contro la  propria volontà; poi tutto il resto.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica,  sans-serif]
[/FONT]
Nei 74  articoli di cui è composto il Crimen, si impartiscono direttive precise.  Quella più pressante riguarda sicuramente la segretezza, di cui tutto  il documento è imbevuto. Ma cosa prescrive il Crimen? Fondamentalmente  questo: coprire, celare, trasferire. L'articolo 4 dice infatti che non  c’è nulla che impedisca ai vescovi _"se per caso capiti  loro di scoprire uno dei loro sottoposti delinquere nell’amministrazione  del sacramento della Penitenza, di poter e dover diligentemente  monitorare questa persona, ammonirlo e correggerlo e, se il caso lo  richiede, sollevarlo da alcune incombenze. Avranno anche la possibilità  di trasferirlo, a meno che l’Ordinario del posto non lo abbia proibito  perché ha già accettato la denuncia e ha cominciato l’indagine." _Quindi, se si sa che  il sacerdote è un pedofilo ma non è stato aperto un processo canonico a  suo carico, non c'è nulla che impedisca al vescovo di trasferirlo.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica,  sans-serif]
[/FONT]
E se  invece c'è una denuncia al vescovo? Prima di tutto, la segretezza. Viene  fatto giurare a tutti (esistono formule apposite, riportate nel Crimen)  di mantenere il segreto, sotto pena di scomunica. Devono mantenere il  segreto i membri del tribunale diocesano che "indagano" sulla denuncia,  deve mantenere il segreto l'accusato e devono mantenere il segreto anche  gli accusatori e i testimoni, pena la scomunica immediata, ipso facto e  latae sententiae. Sì, certo, anche la vittima ed eventuali testimoni: _"Il giuramento di  segretezza deve essere in questi casi fatto fare anche all'accusatore o a  quelli che hanno denunciato il prete o ai testimoni."_ (Crimen  sollicitationis, art. 13, pag. 8 del testo in latino)
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica,  sans-serif]
[/FONT]
_"Prometto, mi obbligo e giuro che manterrò  inviolabilmente il segreto su ogni e qualsiasi notizia, di cui io sia  messo al corrente nell'esercizio del mio incarico, escluse solo quelle  legittimamente pubblicate al termine e durante il procedimento" recita la formula A  del Crimen. Tuttavia, all'articolo 11 viene specificato che tale  silenzio deve essere perpetuo: "Nel trattare queste cause la cosa che deve  essere maggiormente curata e rispettata è che esse devono avere corso  segretissimo e che siano sotto il vincolo del silenzio perpetuo una  volta che si siano chiuse e mandate in esecuzione. Tutti coloro che  entrino a far parte a vario titolo del tribunale giudicante o che  vengano a conoscenza dei fatti per la propria posizione devono osservare  il rispetto più assoluto del segreto - che dev’essere considerato come  segreto del Santo Uffizio - su tutti i fatti e le persone, pena la  scomunica ‘lata sententiae’ ‘ipso facto’ e senza nessuna menzione sulla  motivazione della scomunica che spetta al Supremo Pontefice, e sono  obbligati a mantenere l’inviolabilità del segreto senza eccezione  nemmeno per la Sacrae Poenitentiariae."
_[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica,  sans-serif]
[/FONT]
Tutto questo si è tradotto per decenni in una prassi vergognosa  che includeva il trasferimento dei preti pedofili di parrocchia in  parrocchia e la richiesta alle vittime di mantenere il segreto, magari  tacitandole con piccole somme, sapendo che in molti casi le vittime  venivano da ambienti già disagiati e mai avrebbero affrontato la  vergogna e le spese di una denuncia alle autorità civili.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica,  sans-serif]
[/FONT]
Una volta concluso il processo diocesano, se c'erano prove  sufficienti a condannare il prete pedofilo (e, caso strano, pare non si  siano quasi mai trovate), gli atti dovevano essere trasmessi, sempre in  totale segretezza, all'allora Santo Uffizio, poi divenuto Congregazione  per la Dottrina della Fede. In caso non ci fossero prove sufficienti,  gli atti dovevano invece essere distrutti.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica,  sans-serif]
[/FONT]
Ma come  mai così poche condanne da parte dei tribunali diocesani? Anche qui, il  Crimen detta prescrizioni precise. Innanzitutto, a decidere se la  denuncia è fondata o meno è l'ordinario diocesano, cioè il vescovo.  Inoltre il documento prescrive: _"Se comunque ci sono  indicazioni di un crimine abbastanza serie ma non ancora sufficenti a  instituire un processo accusatorio, specialmente quando solo una o due  denunce sono state fatte, o quando invece il processo è stato tenuto con  diligenza, ma non sono state portate prove, o queste non erano  sufficienti, o addirittura si sono trovate molte prove ma con procedure  incerte o con procedure carenti, l'accusato dovrebbe essere ammonito  paternamente, seriamente, o ancora più seriamente secondo i diversi  casi, secondo le norme del Canone 2307 [...] gli atti, come sopra,  dovrebbero essere tenuti negli archivi e nel frattempo dovrebbe essere  fatto un controllo morale sull'accusato."_
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica,  sans-serif]
[/FONT]
Chi decide se le prove sono consistenti e sufficienti? Sempre  l'ordinario diocesano.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
Il  Crimen prescrive anche cosa fare nel caso in cui il sacerdote sia stato  ammonito ma il vescovo riceve nuove denunce contro di lui: _"Se, dopo la prima  ammonizione, arrivano contro lo stesso soggetto altre accuse riguardanti  crimini di provocazione precedenti l’ammonizione, l’Ordinario dovrebbe  vedere, secondo la propria coscienza e giudizio, se la prima ammonizione  può essere considerata sufficiente o se procedere a una nuova  ammonizione oppure ad eventuali misure successive."_
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica,  sans-serif]
[/FONT]
Con queste premesse, è ovvio che siano in pochissimi i sacerdoti  condannati dai tribunali diocesani: i vescovi si limitavano ad ammonire  e trasferire, molto spesso solo a trasferire. E la tutela dei bambini?  Mai presa in considerazione.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
A fare un bilancio della situazione a posteriori, il Crimen non è  servito in alcun modo ad arginare il problema della pedofilia  clericale, è stato invece utile alla Chiesa a "lavare i panni sporchi in  famiglia". Solo che, con l'andare del tempo, i panni sporchi sono  aumentati in maniera sproporzionata. La politica dello struzzo non paga  mai, e in questo caso si è dimostrata letale. Negli anni, infatti, gli  abusi non sono diminuiti, anzi, il problema si è incancrenito e le  vittime sono diventate migliaia.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
Non è neppure lontanamente credibile la professione di ignoranza  fatta da vescovi e prelati chiamati a rispondere nei tribunali penali, e  non diocesani, del loro operato. E sono sempre i fatti a smentirli.  Primo fra tutti l'esistenza di una congregazione religiosa dedicata  esclusivamente alla cura dei sacerdoti: i Servi del Paraclito. Poco  nota, se non agli "addetti ai lavori", la congregazione dei Servi del  Paraclito viene fondata nel 1942 dal sacerdote statunitense Gerald  Fitzgerald, a Jemez Springs (Nuovo Messico), con lo scopo di dedicarsi  all'assistenza ai sacerdoti in particolare condizioni giuridiche e  morali.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
Inizialmente, arrivavano a Jemez Springs soprattutto sacerdoti  con problemi di alcolismo, ma dal 1965 i Servi del Paraclito  cominciarono a trattare anche i sacerdoti pedofili. Con scarsissimi, se  non nulli, risultati. Lo stesso fondatore, che dal principio si era  opposto alla possibilità di accogliere preti con tali problematiche, fin  dagli anni cinquanta inviò numerose lettere a vescovi, arcivescovi ed  esponenti della Curia Romana in cui faceva presente la necessità di  allontanare dal sacerdozio i preti coinvolti in casi di pedofilia. In  una di queste lettere, indirizzata al cofondatore della congregazione,  scriveva:
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
_"Reverendissimo e Carissimo Arcivescovo, Carissimo cofondatore
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica,  sans-serif]
[/FONT]
Spero che Sua Eccellenza sia d'accordo e approvi quello che io  considero una decisione vitale, da parte nostra: per prevenire uno  scandalo che potrebbe danneggiare il buon nome di Via Coeli, non  offriremo ospitalità ad uomini che abbiano sedotto o tentato di sedurre,  bambini o bambine. Eccellenza, questi uomini sono diavoli e l'ira di  Dio ricade su di essi e, se io fossi un vescovo, tremerei se non facessi  rapporto a Roma per chiedere la loro forzata riduzione allo stato  laicale. E' blasfemo lasciare che celebrino il Santo Sacrificio. Se i  singoli vescovi fanno pressione su di lei, Eccellenza, può dire loro che  l'esperienza ci ha insegnato che questi uomini sono troppo pericolosi  per i bambini della parrocchia e per il vicinato, sicchè siamo  giustificati nel nostro rifiuto di accoglierli qui. Sua Eccellenza può  inoltre dire, se lo desidera, che non intende interferire con la regola  che l'esperienza ha dettato.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
Proprio per queste serpi ho sempre auspicato il ritiro su  un'isola, ma anche un'isola è troppo per queste vipere di cui il Gentile  Maestro ha detto che sarebbe stato meglio se non fossero mai nati; il  che è un modo indiretto di maledirli, non crede?
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica,  sans-serif]
[/FONT]
Quando vedrò il santo padre, dirò a Sua Santità che devono  essere ridotti ipso facto allo stato laicale, immediatamente."
_[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica,  sans-serif]
[/FONT]
Inutile dire come andò a finire: la politica dello struzzo  prevalse e la congregazione accolse i preti pedofili per quello che,  caritatevolmente, può essere definito un tentativo di cura. Un caso fra  tutti può essere esemplificativo: padre James Porter arrivò a Jemez  Springs nel 1967, dopo essere stato destituito da tre incarichi, ogni  volta per problemi di pedofilia. Eppure, padre John B. Feit, superiore  dei Servi del Paraclito, scrisse per lui accorate lettere di  raccomandazione che gli fecero ottenere, alla fine del "trattamento" una  diocesi nel Minnesota, dove, appena arrivato, ricominciò gli abusi.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica,  sans-serif]
[/FONT]
In realtà, Jemez Springs divenne nota come "il carcere dei  preti" e funzionò come un "parcheggio" per i sacerdoti su cui pendevano  denunce di abusi. Nel 1994, la congregazione dovette chiudere  l'esperimento di riabilitazione dei preti pedofili: 17 preti furono  coinvolti nel '91, in 140 cause per abusi sessuali e la Curia pagò 50  milioni di dollari in accordi stragiudiziali.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica,  sans-serif]
[/FONT]
Identica politica fu seguita dalla Chiesa ogni qualvolta fu  messa di fronte alla problematica della pedofilia clericale. Nel maggio  1985 a tutti i vescovi statunitensi fu consegnato un documento noto come  "Il manuale", redatto da due preti e un avvocato: padre Michael  Peterson, psichiatra della clinica di S. Luke, il domenicano canonista  padre Thomas Doyle e l’avvocato Ray Mouton. Il manuale analizza il  problema della pedofilia clericale e le conseguenze, economiche e  morali, per la chiesa cattolica. Fornisce direttive per affrontare il  problema, ma viene totalmente ignorato. Il risultato anche in questo  caso è evidente: milioni di dollari in risarcimenti, diocesi in  fallimento o prossime alla bancarotta, un drastico calo di fedeli e  soprattutto delle loro generose donazioni.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica,  sans-serif]
[/FONT]
Lo scandalo, venuto a galla negli Stati Uniti, è solo l'inizio.  Altrettanti scandali travolgono l'Australia, il Sudamerica, il Messico,  il Canada, l'Alaska, la Polonia, l'Irlanda, la Spagna, l'Inghilterra, la  Germania, l'Olanda e moltissimi paesi africani. Una vergogna dietro  l'altra, si svelano i retroscena di sacerdoti che hanno molestato,  abusato, violentato decine di bambini, alcuni piccolissimi.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica,  sans-serif]
[/FONT]
Così, nel 2001, il cardinale Joseph Ratzinger, prefetto della  Congregazione per la Dottrina della Fede dal 25 novembre 1981 fino alla  sua nomina al soglio pontificio, promulgò un epistola nota come De  Delictis Gravioribus o come Ad exsequandam. In essa richiamava il Crimen  sollicitationis e avocava un diretto controllo, da parte della  Congregazione per la Dottrina della Fede, sui "crimini più gravi",  compresi gli abusi sui minori.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
Per quella lettera, il cardinale Ratzinger fu citato in giudizio  dall'avvocato Daniel Shea davanti al tribunale dalla Corte distrettuale  della contea di Harris (Texas), dove fu accusato di "ostruzione alla  giustizia". Secondo l'accusa, infatti, il documento della Congregazione  avrebbe favorito la copertura di prelati coinvolti nei casi di molestie  sessuali ai danni di minori negli Stati Uniti. Nel febbraio 2005 fu  emanato dalla corte un ordine di comparizione per il cardinale Joseph  Ratzinger. Il 19 aprile 2005, il cardinale Ratzinger fu eletto papa e i  suoi legali negli Stati Uniti si rivolsero al Dipartimento di Stato  chiedendo l'immunità diplomatica per il loro assistito.  L'Amministrazione Bush acconsentì e Joseph Ratzinger fu esonerato dal  processo.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
Tuttavia, anche non tenendo conto di questo "incidente di  percorso", sorgono naturali molti interrogativi sull'operato di  Ratzinger come Prefetto della Congregazione per la Dottrina della Fede.  E, altrettanto naturali, sorgono molti dubbi sulla sua "presa di  posizione" drastica e rigorosa nei confronti della pedofilia clericale.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica,  sans-serif]
[/FONT]
Che  fosse ben informato di quanto fosse grave e profonda la piaga degli  abusi fra il clero lo afferma lo stesso Ratzinger, nella memorabile nona  stazione della Via Crucis del 2005, quando sostituì Giovanni Paolo II  ormai morente: _"Quanta sporcizia c’è nella Chiesa, e proprio  anche tra coloro che, nel sacerdozio, dovrebbero appartenere  completamente a lui!"_
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica,  sans-serif]
[/FONT]
E tuttavia, pur consapevole della "sporcizia", il Prefetto non  si armò mai di ramazza per far pulizia. Anzi, in molti casi "celebri" la  Congregazione fu assurdamente lenta e le vittime dovettero ricorrere ai  giornali per avere almeno una parvenza di giustizia.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica,  sans-serif]
[/FONT]
Il caso più tristemente famoso è senza dubbio quello che  riguarda il fondatore dei Legionari di Cristo, Marcial Maciel Degollado.  Il Vaticano era a conoscenza di molte ombre sull'operato del sacerdote,  fin dal 1956, quando il cardinale Valeri lo trovò nella clinica romana  Salvator Mundi molto malridotto per l'abuso di morfina. Tuttavia, i  procedimenti a carico del fondatore dei Legionari di Cristo non ebbero  mai alcun esito, neppure quando, nel 1978 l´ex presidente dei Legionari  negli Stati Uniti, Juan Vaca, con un esposto a papa Giovanni Paolo II,  accusò Maciel di comportamenti peccaminosi con lui quand´era ragazzo.  Nel 1989 Vaca ripresenta a Roma le sue accuse. Senza risposta, sebbene  Ratzinger fosse già dal 1981 a capo dell'ex Santo Uffizio. A febbraio  del 1997 con una denuncia pubblica, otto importanti ex Legionari  accusano Maciel di aver abusato di loro negli anni Cinquanta e Sessanta.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica,  sans-serif]
[/FONT]
Nel 1998, il 17 ottobre, due degli otto accusanti, Arturo Jurado  Guzman e José Barba Martin, accompagnati dall´avvocato Martha Wegan,  incontrano in Vaticano il sottosegretario della Congregazione vaticana  per la dottrina della fede, Gianfranco Girotti, e chiedono la formale  apertura di un processo canonico contro Maciel. Il 31 luglio del 2000  Barba Martin, assieme all’avvocato Wegan, incontra di nuovo in Vaticano  monsignor Girotti. Ma sempre senza alcun risultato.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica,  sans-serif]
[/FONT]
Finchè, nel 2006, appena cinquant'anni dopo le prime denunce,  finalmente la Congregazione per la Dottrina della Fede prende una  risoluzione esemplare: invita padre Maciel a ritirarsi ad una vita di  preghiera e meditazione. Oggi, a distanza di pochi anni, continuano a  spuntare scandali che riguardano Maciel e i Legionari, come la presenza  (accertata) di una figlia in Spagna, frutto di una violenza ad una  minorenne, diversi presunti figli in Messico, dei quali, tra l'altro,  non si sarebbe fatto scrupolo di abusare. Insomma, il Vaticano ha aperto  un'inchiesta. Molto rassicurante.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
Stessa sorte subita, più o meno, da procedimenti a carico di  sacerdoti italiani. Celebre il caso di don Cantini in Toscana, per  esempio. Stranamente, la Congregazione guidata da Ratzinger ha sempre  impiegato decenni ad indagare sui sacerdoti pedofili, soprattutto quando  si trattava di sacerdoti influenti, salvo poi scoprire che, a causa del  tempo trascorso, il delitto era caduto in prescrizione. Ad onor del  vero, c'è da dire che in alcuni casi sono anche state comminate condanne  da far tremare i polsi: litanie alla Madonna, rosari, perfino divieto  di celebrare messa in pubblico. Se non è "tolleranza zero" questa...
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica,  sans-serif]
[/FONT]
Poi viene fuori che il fratello del papa distribuiva scapaccioni  ai membri del coro da lui diretto e che sapeva che il rettore  dell'Internat, il convitto in cui i coristi vivevano, li picchiava  sistematicamente, con durezza e spesso persino senza alcun motivo che  potesse spingerlo a decidere una punizione. E tuttavia non aveva mai  fatto nè detto nulla perchè, essendo il convitto un'istituzione  indipendente, non aveva il potere di denunciarlo. Certo, perchè serve  "essere autorizzati" per denunciare violenze e abusi. Non basta l'amore  per il prossimo, quello per cui Cristo s'è fatto mettere in croce. Non  basta il senso di giustizia, non basta il desiderio di tutelare i  bambini. Salvo poi scusarsi, vent'anni, trent'anni dopo, e solo dopo che  si è sollevato lo scandalo. Questo desiderio di scusarsi come mai non è  mai stato avvertito prima che l'ex direttore del coro finisse  nell'occhio del ciclone e sulle pagine dei giornali?
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica,  sans-serif]
[/FONT]
Senza parlare delle prese di posizione nettissime di papa  Ratzinger. Un esempio? Il suo ultimo viaggio negli Stati Uniti, nel  corso del quale, tra i festeggiamenti del suo compleanno con Bush alla  Casa Bianca e la visita a Ground Zero, il Papa ha sostenuto  l'inconciliabilità tra il sacerdozio e la pedofilia. Praticamente la  scoperta dell'acqua calda.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
Senza contare che in quella visita non era stato neppure  previsto un incontro con le vittime. Ratzinger fu spinto dall'opinione  pubblica e dai media americani ad un incontro estemporaneo con quello  che i giornali italiani hanno caritatevolmente definito "un gruppo di  vittime": cinque persone ricevute in piedi, meno di mezz'ora in tutto,  nella cappella privata della nunziatura apostolica di Washington.  Contemporaneamente, però, ospiti del papa durante quel viaggio sono  stati tre vescovi celebri per aver coperto i preti pedofili: il  cardinale Egan e il cardinale Mahony, che sono stati gli anfitrioni di  Ratzinger durante i giorni trascorsi a New York, e il cardinale Francis  George, che ha accolto il papa a Washington.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica,  sans-serif]
[/FONT]
Dunque, fuori dalle chiacchiere e dai proclami, i fatti, nudi e  crudi, parlano da soli.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
E' questa la "tolleranza zero" di cui il Vaticano fa tanto  parlare?
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
Vania Lucia Gaito
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
Fonte BISPENSIERO.IT
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica,  sans-serif]
[/FONT]
NOTA di luogocomune: Nel riportare l'articolo per intero,  segnaliamo che esistono dubbi sulla autenticità del documento  ecclesiastico Taxa Camerae. (Non che gli altri "tariffari" fossero meno  scandalosi ...)
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
***
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
Ricordo che uu proprio Bispensiero, a cui vanno i miei saluti,  il sito che per primo sottotitolò in italiano e mise in rete il  documentario della BBC sul Crimen Sollicitationis poi “scoperto” con  grande clamore da Santoro. (M.M.)
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## ignavius (12 Aprile 2010)

Grazie Papero.
Adesso sentiamo Giobbe


----------



## Nobody (12 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> *Poi viene fuori che il fratello del papa distribuiva scapaccioni ai membri del coro da lui diretto e che sapeva che il rettore dell'Internat, il convitto in cui i coristi vivevano, li picchiava sistematicamente, con durezza e spesso persino senza alcun motivo che potesse spingerlo a decidere una punizione*.


Questa mi mancava... :unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (12 Aprile 2010)

Comunque, tra vedere e non vedere, ad uno così non farei avvicinare un pargoletto... magari non è pedofilo, ma se lo magna!


----------



## Lettrice (12 Aprile 2010)

Questo mi sembra piu' onesto... almeno sai a chi stai affidando il pargolo


----------



## Nobody (12 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questo mi sembra piu' onesto... *almeno sai a chi stai affidando il pargolo*


 Ne farebbe un bravo Sith...:carneval: Tutto sommato, meglio che fare l'impiegato...


----------



## Mari' (12 Aprile 2010)

*Ha cambiato idea*

*Pubblicate per la prima volta su internet le disposizioni in caso di abusi
Le procedure risalgono al 2003: "Nei casi più gravi, il Papa può spretare senza processo"*

*Vaticano, ecco la guida sulla pedofilia
"Si denunci sempre ad autorità civili"*









                                                                                                                                        Papa Benedetto XVI


*CITTA' DEL VATICANO -* Nei casi di abusi sessuali su minori da parte dei preti "si deve sempre seguire la legge civile per quanto riguarda la denuncia dei crimini alle appropriate autorità ". E' quanto recita la guida sulle procedure canoniche della Congregazione per la Dottrina della Fede, pubblicata sul sito della Santa Sede. Nei casi più gravi, continua il documento, il Papa potrà direttamente ridurre il colpevole allo stato laicale, senza passare per un processo canonico.

E' la prima volta che viene scritto nero su bianco che il ricorso alle autorità civili è obbligatorio. "In casi veramente gravi" si legge nel documento, "quando un tribunale civile ha condannato un prete colpevole di abusi sessuali su minori o quando ci sono prove evidenti, la Congregazione per la Dottrina della Fede può scegliere di portare il caso direttamente al Santo Padre con a richiesta che il Papa emetta un decreto "ex officio" per la riduzione allo stato laicale". Tale decreto papale, specifica la guida, non può essere oggetto di ricorso canonico.

 Le linee guida pubblicate oggi, spiega la sala stampa vaticana, sono il riassunto di procedure operative risalenti al 2003, ma mai rese note al pubblico e relative al Motu proprio del 2001 sui "Delicta Graviora". Il testo pubblicato oggi, spiegano dal Vaticano, può essere tranquillamente attribuito all'allora cardinale Joseph Ratzinger, che chiese a Papa Wojtyla il "giro di vite" arrivato con il motu proprio del 2001.      

                                                                        (_12 aprile 2010_)
http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/201...o_si_denunci_sempre_a_autorit_civili-3288566/


----------



## ranatan (12 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questo mi sembra piu' onesto... almeno sai a chi stai affidando il pargolo


E' uguale!
:rotfl:


----------



## Papero (12 Aprile 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Pubblicate per la prima volta su internet le disposizioni in caso di abusi
> Le procedure risalgono al 2003: "Nei casi più gravi, il Papa può spretare senza processo"*
> 
> *Vaticano, ecco la guida sulla pedofilia
> ...



MENO MALE DAI... SEMBRA CHE QUALCOSA STIA CAMBIANDO


----------



## Mari' (12 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> MENO MALE DAI... SEMBRA CHE QUALCOSA STIA CAMBIANDO



SE Se se ... saranno piu' attenti d'ora in poi  *Privatni proci, urline  jaune *

Sono troppe le cose che devono cambiare nel vaticano.


----------



## Amoremio (12 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> MENO MALE DAI... SEMBRA CHE QUALCOSA STIA CAMBIANDO


eh sì

dal 2003 ad oggi han fatto sfracelli queste linee guida 



(o no?) :unhappy:


----------



## Papero (13 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> eh sì
> 
> dal 2003 ad oggi han fatto sfracelli queste linee guida
> 
> ...


No perchè le hanno tirate fuori ora dal cassetto :singleeye:


----------



## ignavius (13 Aprile 2010)

La cosa più schifosa di questo modo di agire è proprio quella vomitevole ipocrisia che porta il colpevole a calare le braghe solo quando non può fare altrimenti, e poi lo chiama "pentimento" o "impegno irrinunciabile".
Secoli di abusi, di gretto silenzio, di schifosa complicità, e solo ora, di fronte ad una più che meritata gogna internazionale, parole esplicite (ma pur sempre contenute ed essenziali, si sa mai si potesse fare marcia indietro un domani).

E poi mi dicono che esagero quando parlo della peggior mafia del mondo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> La cosa più schifosa di questo modo di agire è proprio quella vomitevole ipocrisia che *porta il colpevole a calare le braghe solo quando non può fare altrimenti*, e poi lo chiama "pentimento" o "impegno irrinunciabile".
> Secoli di abusi, di gretto silenzio, di schifosa complicità, e solo ora, di fronte ad una più che meritata gogna internazionale, parole esplicite (ma pur sempre contenute ed essenziali, si sa mai si potesse fare marcia indietro un domani).
> 
> E poi mi dicono che esagero quando parlo della peggior mafia del mondo!


 Mi pare una metafora inappropriata visto che questo è accaduto ...prima... :unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2010)

Adesso il cardinal Bertone se n'è uscito con la genialata: la pedofilia è collegata all'omosessualità.... Ogni volta che parlano, riescono a superarsi in cazzate :condom:


----------



## Amoremio (13 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Adesso il cardinal Bertone se n'è uscito con la genialata: la pedofilia è collegata all'omosessualità.... Ogni volta che parlano, riescono a superarsi in cazzate :condom:


 
e non è da tutti :unhappy:


----------



## ignavius (13 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi pare una metafora inappropriata visto che questo è accaduto ...prima... :unhappy:


Volendo no: di solito le hanno fatte calare ad altri, quindi per contrappasso......


----------

